# Steam Remote Play Desktop streamen



## Bullz (21. November 2019)

hi, 

steam hat heute das oben genannte Feature für alle freigeben. Was es macht erklärt dieses Video
YouTube

Meine Frage ist jetzt ob man damit auch den kompletten Windows Desktop streamen kann um so Anwendungen zu spielen die man nicht in steam gekauft hat ... 

Vielleicht reicht es auch wenn man eine Verknüpfung in steam hinterlegt die ein steamfremdes Spiel startet. Kann es leider derzeit noch nicht testen. Wollte eigentlich parsec verwenden aber anscheinend ist diese Lösung hinfällig ? 

lg


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (21. November 2019)

Nein.
Es werden nur Spiele unterstützt die in einem lokal im Multiplayer gespielt werden können.


----------



## _Berge_ (21. November 2019)

Man kann mit der Stinknormalen Steam Link den Kompletten Desktop, Serien/Filme und Steamfremde Spiele Streamen, mich hat die Link damals im Sale 2,49€ gekostet

Remote Play dient nur für Lokale Koop Spiele um diese "Online" zu spielen sofern ichs verstanden habe


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (22. November 2019)

_Berge_ schrieb:


> Remote Play dient nur für Lokale Koop Spiele um diese "Online" zu spielen sofern ichs verstanden habe


So siehts aus


----------



## Bullz (22. November 2019)

joa danke. Aber ich würde interessieren ob man steam fremde Spiele damit nicht nur streamen sondern auch per controller spielen kann. 

Steam link ist meines Wissens nun komplett auch softwareseitig in steam verfügbar und sollte nichts mehr können wie die software ?

kann man mit Steam Link jetzt auch übers Internet spielen ? Weil Lokal habe ich HDMI und USB Kabel verlegt was ohne Probleme geht. Bräuchte es nur übers WAN


----------



## Bullz (23. November 2019)

wie schaut es eigentlich mit steam remote play windows lock screen aus ?  Wenn ich wohin fahre und " remote " auf meinen Pc zugreife werd ich beim login Bildschirm nicht mit steam vorbei kommen ? 


Dafür müsste ich dann teamview oder parsec oder dergleichen verwenden oder ?


----------

